# Grinding Wheat and Corn



## Yankee (Jun 28, 2011)

If I grind corn, what is it good for? Can I make cornbread with it or do I have to process it before? What about for corn tortillas?

And for flour, once I grind, can I use it? Do I have to soak it? I was told not to use the soft wheat for breads. I think I used Prairie Gold and the bread didn't have the right texture. 

How about spelt? Anyone have any good Spelt English Muffin recipes?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yankee said:


> If I grind corn, what is it good for? Can I make cornbread with it or do I have to process it before? What about for corn tortillas?
> 
> you can make cornbread from it... but for tortillas you need nixtamalized corn
> 
> ...


 .....


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I grind my own corn for corn bread just have to sift out the pips and add some bakeing soda n powder .we grow a white corn that has been handed down for a few generations but yo can use any type . with wheat I like using a whitetype but ues red also; to get a better texture a admit to mixing 1/2 bread flower from the store as my old antque grain mill dos'nt get it all powdery fine


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Yankee said:


> If I grind corn, what is it good for? Can I make cornbread with it or do I have to process it before? What about for corn tortillas?
> 
> you can make cornbread from it... but for tortillas you need nixtamalized corn
> 
> ...


 .....


----------



## Yankee (Jun 28, 2011)

arnie said:


> I grind my own corn for corn bread just have to sift out the pips and add some bakeing soda n powder .we grow a white corn that has been handed down for a few generations but yo can use any type . with wheat I like using a whitetype but ues red also; to get a better texture a admit to mixing 1/2 bread flower from the store as my old antque grain mill dos'nt get it all powdery fine


What are "pips"? Do I have to add the baking soda and powder to the ground corn? Or do you mean to the recipe when I am making cornbread? I get some of that blue corn from the Amish. I can just put it through my mill and I don't ahve to soak the kernels before nor the meal after?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

it is very bad for most grinders if not all grinders to put wet things through them.
do not soak before grinding....

no real need to soak after either, the only time one would need to soak a grain or seed would be to sprout it before grinding, then there is the step of drying it before grinding.

I'm guessing the pips that were mentioned would be the germ pars of the kernel.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

after grinding corn for meal you should sift it through a flour sifter the little points at the end of each kernel are pretty hard and will remain in the sifter . my freshly ground cornmeal makes for a nice tender pan of bread . and yes you add about a 1/2 teaspoon bakeing soda and a little less bakeing powder to he bread recipe care full not to add to much. I like to use 1 cup of self riseing flower to each 2 1/2 cups of corn meal .


----------



## Yankee (Jun 28, 2011)

> you add about a 1/2 teaspoon bakeing soda and a little less bakeing powder to he bread recipe care full not to add to much


This means "in addition" to what the recipe calls for?

Prairie Gold isn't a brand. I think it's a flavor or whatever. I get it from Wheat Montana. Thanks for the info on the type of flour for bread. Should be very helpful.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

often what you buy in the grocery store is self riseing such as aunt jammia self riseing corn meal meaning it already has bakeing soda n powder in it; your fresh home groundmeal of course will need this to rise . but if your recipe calls for these things don't add more .sorry i''m not trying to confuse


----------



## Yankee (Jun 28, 2011)

arnie said:


> often what you buy in the grocery store is self riseing such as aunt jammia self riseing corn meal meaning it already has bakeing soda n powder in it; your fresh home groundmeal of course will need this to rise . but if your recipe calls for these things don't add more .sorry i''m not trying to confuse


You are not at all confusing. I have trouble with reading comprehension so I have to be very specific or I don't understand. Thank you for the help and your patience.


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

We grind cornmeal and wheat flour both for sale. Each is a complete ingredient on it's own; without addition. So if the recipe calls for 2/3 cup cornmeal, that's what you use, without any additional ingredients unless they are specified in the recipe. There should be no need for picking anything out but you might want to coarsely sift the meal to get rid of any chaff or cob that makes it through the grinding. This is "whole cornmeal" and "whole wheat flour" because you're not de-germing it first. This is good and nutricious. Store these products in the refrigerator or freezer because they will go rancid and/or get buggy. 
We grind soft wheat flour, which is best for pastry. However, mixed with at least an equal amount of hard unbleached flour, a very suitable loaf bread can be made. 
Experiment. And, good luck.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 28, 2011)

sugarspinner said:


> We grind cornmeal and wheat flour both for sale. Each is a complete ingredient on it's own; without addition. So if the recipe calls for 2/3 cup cornmeal, that's what you use, without any additional ingredients unless they are specified in the recipe. There should be no need for picking anything out but you might want to coarsely sift the meal to get rid of any chaff or cob that makes it through the grinding. This is "whole cornmeal" and "whole wheat flour" because you're not de-germing it first. This is good and nutricious. Store these products in the refrigerator or freezer because they will go rancid and/or get buggy.
> We grind soft wheat flour, which is best for pastry. However, mixed with at least an equal amount of hard unbleached flour, a very suitable loaf bread can be made.
> Experiment. And, good luck.


Think the soft white is good on its own for pasta dough?


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

Yankee, yes, I've used it that way. The deal is that the so-called "soft" wheat has much less gluten so it is not as inclined to stick together and rise to a fluffy bread-like consistency. It's great for pancakes and works nicely in cookies. The pasta will be more likely to pull apart. The reason we grind that is that it's what is usually raised in Indiana, so it's a local food. Try a small batch first to see how you like it.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

As you start to purchase wheat berries to grind, you will probably want:
hard red
hard white
soft white
You will use the hard white and hard red for breads and rolls, the soft white for cookies, cakes, pancakes, etc.
I'm pretty sure that Prairie Gold wheat from Montana is the hard white that they offer. I like Montana products as they are chemical free.

Just wait until you taste your first batch of cornbread made from freshly ground cornmeal. Get ready for an explosion of flavor! Here is my simple cornbread recipe. I do not sift my cornmeal, but may grind it a little more finely than most.


CORNBREAD 9X9 PAN DOUBLE RECIPE FOR A 9X13

1 cup freshly ground cornmeal
1 cup unbleached OR soft white wheat flour
4 tsp baking powder
1/4 cup sugar
1 cup milk
1 egg, beaten
1/4 cup melted lard or shortening

Mix cornmeal, flour, baking powder and salt. Set aside.
Beat egg, add milk, then melted lard.
Add milk mixture to cornmeal mixture.
Stir only enough to blend.
Pour into greased pan. 
Bake at 425 degrees for 25 mins, or until lightly browned.

Simple recipe, but very tasty.

As sugarspinner mentioned, if you grind more flour or corn that your recipe requires, be sure to refrigerate or freeze the remainder to maintain freshness.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

You asked for an English Muffin recipe, Yankee. Would you like to try this English Muffin Loaf recipe? It bakes in a bread pan; but when sliced, it looks and tastes just like English muffins. You can use hard white wheat fllour or spelt flour. I have used spelt flour interchangeably with hard white wheat flour without any problem.


ENGLISH MUFFIN LOAVES MAKES 2 LOAVES

5 1/2 - 6 cups flour **
2 pkg (or 2 Tbls bulk) dry yeast
1 Tbl sugar
2 tsps salt
1/4 tsp baking soda
2 cups milk
1/2 cup water
cornmeal

**measure by spooning lightly into cup

Combine 3 cups flour, yeast, sugar, salt, and soda. Set aside.
Heat liquids until very warm (120-130).
Add to dry mixture; beat well.
Stir in enough more flour to make a stiff batter.
Spoon into two 8" loaf pans that have been greased and sprinkled with cornmeal.
Sprinkle tops with cornmeal.
Cover; let rise in warm place for 45 mins. 
Bake at 400 degrees for 25 mins.
Remove from pans immediately and cool.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

Prairie Gold is the name of the variety of the wheat. It is a hard white wheat.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

For those who do grind their own, what kind of grinder or mill do you have? And would you recommend it to anyone else? Why or why not?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

We have a nutrimill....

and yes we'd recommend it to others,
we bought ours from Overstock.com with a significant savings from all other places.
just keep watch on prices and it will eventually go on sale somewhere.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 28, 2011)

sugarspinner said:


> Yankee, yes, I've used it that way. The deal is that the so-called "soft" wheat has much less gluten so it is not as inclined to stick together and rise to a fluffy bread-like consistency. It's great for pancakes and works nicely in cookies. The pasta will be more likely to pull apart. The reason we grind that is that it's what is usually raised in Indiana, so it's a local food. Try a small batch first to see how you like it.


What do you mean by "pull apart"? The pasta noodles don't stick together? Or the noodles fall apart?


----------



## Yankee (Jun 28, 2011)

sugarspinner said:


> Yankee, yes, I've used it that way. The deal is that the so-called "soft" wheat has much less gluten so it is not as inclined to stick together and rise to a fluffy bread-like consistency. It's great for pancakes and works nicely in cookies. The pasta will be more likely to pull apart. The reason we grind that is that it's what is usually raised in Indiana, so it's a local food. Try a small batch first to see how you like it.





Dixie Bee Acres said:


> For those who do grind their own, what kind of grinder or mill do you have? And would you recommend it to anyone else? Why or why not?


I have a wondermill as my electric. I love it. I have a grainmaker for my manual. I like that also but it's a ton of work. I am going to get the bike attachment before I use it again. The grain comes out like fine store bought flour.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Prairie Gold is a white wheat. It's the only kind I use. It comes in hard AND soft wheat, as well as spring and winter berries. I prefer hard SPRING wheat, as it has more gluten than hard WINTER wheat, for bread.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

I received a Wondermill for Christmas. I absolutely love it. We have made several loaves of bread with hard red, hard white, and soft red. Absolutely delicious bread.


----------



## Yankee (Jun 28, 2011)

What about cream of wheat? Can I make that with fresh ground? If so, how?


----------



## sugarspinner (May 12, 2002)

Sorry, I didn't realize I'd not gotten back on here and answered some questions about my previous post. Yankee, by "pull apart" I meant they are more inclined to break during cooking or handling. More gluten, as in hard wheat flour, will hold them together better. However, I have used the soft wheat flour for noodles. 

I've no suggestions on a mill because what we use is a Meadows mill with 16-inch stones, that is powered by a large gasoline engine. I've never used one of the smaller mills.


----------

